# décrochez-moi ça



## pbchloe

I understand the meaning of the expression:  it's a second-hand clothing store.  But I'm not quite sure how to use it in a sentence.  Could I say, par ex:  "Nous hantons les décrochez-moi ça pour trouver des nippes vintage?"

Also, is this an expression that's still used, or is it dated, voire totalement oubliée?


----------



## tilt

I never, ever heard this expression used as a noun in any meaning!

Where did you get this expression from, Pbchloe?


----------



## carolineR

pbchloe said:


> I understand the meaning of the expression:  it's a second-hand clothing store.  But I'm not quite sure how to use it in a sentence.  Could I say, par ex:  "Nous hantons les décrochez-moi-ça pour trouver des nippes vintage?"


 Yes, you could.



pbchloe said:


> Also, is this an expression that's still used, or is it dated, voire totalement oubliée?


 I'd say it is a bit dated, because nowadays the term "dépot-vente" is more in use. The term refers to a place where you can put up anything for sale but most of those, in Paris at least, sell second-hand clothes. "Friperie" doesn't sound very classy, but is very much in use


----------



## valskyfrance

pbchloe said:


> I understand the meaning of the expression: it's a second-hand clothing store. But I'm not quite sure how to use it in a sentence. Could I say, par ex: "Nous hantons les décrochez-moi ça pour trouver des nippes vintage?"
> 
> Also, is this an expression that's still used, or is it dated, voire totalement oubliée?


 
I don't know this.
why not :  "une friperie" =  a second-hand clothes shop


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Absolutely. _S'habiller dans un décrochez-moi-ça.
_Indeed a bit dated nowadays, as you can see from the previous posts... Valsky's _friperie_ is much more used now.
Note that the expression has _two_ hyphens.


----------



## tilt

Well, I can say I learned something of my own language today! 

Note that _nippes _is quite outdated too. _Fringues _is much more common, at least in France.


----------



## Nicomon

I can't remember ever hearing _décrochez-moi-ça_ as a compound noun refering to a _friperie._ 

The word _nippes _is not one I use either. And I'm not sure about _hantons_. 

In my vocabulary, a sentence like :
_Nous hantons les décrochez-moi ça pour trouver des nippes vintage._
Would become :
_On court les friperies pour dénicher des vêtements vintage. _


----------



## pbchloe

I have to admit my source for all this is Le Grand Robert-- of course usually they only refer to France-- not to other French speakers, like Canadians.  I wonder if it's national linguistic differences.  In any case your sentence is a lot more fluide.  Merci.


----------



## carolineR

Between _le décrochez-moi-ça_ and _la friperie_, there's a nuance of class  : for a snob, buying one's  clothes (necessarily vintage, of course) at the _décrochez-moi-ça_ is socially acceptable ; buying them at the _friperie_ isn't.


----------



## tilt

carolineR said:


> Between _le décrochez-moi-ça_ and _la friperie_, there's a nuance of class  : for a snob, buying one's  clothes (necessarily vintage, of course) at the _décrochez-moi-ça_ is socially acceptable ; buying them at the _friperie_ isn't.


Neither the wiktionnaire nor the CNRTL seem to make such a difference.


----------



## Teafrog

In the UK, this type of shop is called a "charity shop", where you can buy second hand clothes as well as all sort on junk/trinkets.


----------



## carolineR

tilt said:


> Neither the wiktionnaire nor the CNRTL seem to make such a difference.


Is either an _arbiter elegantiarum_ ?


----------



## DeLaMancha

"Solderie" is also used : http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/solderie/


----------



## valskyfrance

DeLaMancha said:


> "Solderie" is also used : http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/solderie/


 
Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas sûre que j'utiliserais "solderie" pour ce qui est des vêtements. Mais peut-être est-ce juste moi.  ici, le mot "friperie" me semble plus approprié.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Hi Val ! Pour moi, "friperie" fait "vieux" peut-être à cause de l'ancien métier de fripier.
Tandis que solderie ça fait plus "clean". Mais comme tu dis, c'est peut-être aussi juste moi....


----------



## valskyfrance

DeLaMancha said:


> Hi Val ! Pour moi, "friperie" fait "vieux" peut-être à cause de l'ancien métier de fripier.
> Tandis que solderie ça fait plus "clean". Mais comme tu dis, c'est peut-être aussi juste moi....


 
 je suis d'accord, "friperie" fait vieux, mais je ne trouve pas d'autre 
mot 

ah voilà : Brocante de vêtements ou fripe.


----------



## tilt

_Solderie _or _dépôt-vente_ refer to specific ways to sell products, but don't deal specifically with clothes. Furniture is often sold there, for example.
I keep saying _friperie _is the most common equivalent to the dated _décrochez-moi-ça,_ nowadays.


----------



## valskyfrance

tilt said:


> _Solderie _or _dépôt-vente_ refer to specific ways to sell products, but don't deal specifically with clothes. Furniture is often sold there, for example.
> I keep saying _friperie _is the most common equivalent to the dated _décrochez-moi-ça,_ nowadays.


 
 Enfin quelqu'un qui est d'accord avec moi...

Je vote définitivement pour "friperie".


----------



## DeLaMancha

D'accord Tilt, mais éthymologiquement, je crois que friperie touche spécifiquement les vêtements http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/#recherche/friperie
Non ?


----------



## tilt

DeLaMancha said:


> D'accord Tilt, mais éthymologiquement, je crois que friperie touche spécifiquement les vêtements http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/#recherche/friperie
> Non ?


Mais je n'ai rien dit d'autre ! 
Ce sont _solderie _et _dépôt-vente_ qui ne sont pas spécifiques.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

DeLaMancha said:


> D'accord Tilt, mais éthymologiquement, je crois que friperie touche spécifiquement les vêtements http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/#recherche/friperie
> Non ?


C'est également le cas des _décrochez-moi-ça_ : on n'y trouve que des fripes.


----------



## pbchloe

wow!  I've really opened a can of worms!  (how do you say that in French?  -- une boîte de Pandore?)  Thanks to everyone for the fascinating discussion.


----------



## wildan1

Wouldn't _un dépôt-vente _be a special type of second-hand shop, like the _a consignment shop,_ where an individual brings an item to sell and if it is sold, the shop takes a commission and gives the individual the rest? Generally one finds furniture or very expensive items of clothing in these shops--definitely upscale.


----------



## tilt

wildan1 said:


> Wouldn't _un dépôt-vente _be a special type of second-hand shop, like the _a consignment shop,_ where an individual brings an item to sell and if it is sold, the shop takes a commission and gives the individual the rest? Generally one finds furniture or very expensive items of clothing in these shops--definitely upscale.


You got it all right, Wildan1.


----------



## pbchloe

is there a nuance between a un dépôt-vente and a troc?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pbchloe said:


> is there a nuance between a un dépôt-vente and a troc?


_Troquer_ = to barter, to swap - no money involved usually. While a _dépôt-vente _is a place where objects are consigned to be sold.


----------



## Quaeitur

Technically in a _troc_, no cash is used: people exchange goods and services without using money. 

A _dépôt-vente_ is a consignment shop.


----------



## pbchloe

thanks to both-- 

Let me clarify:  our local "troc" (Antibes) sells a lot of mostly unattractive things on consignment-- but you pay for them.  There's no barter in this business any more.    I was wondering if the word is in widespread use in this context, or if it's just this one store... I wouldn't call it classy, BTW.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Indeed, a common misuse of language nowadays is to name "trocs" places that in fact are _consignment shops _(e.g. _Troc de l'île_).
I guess this is another example of inflation in words...


----------

